# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Έλληνες Ναυτικοί >  Έλληνες Ναυτικοί - Συνταξιούχοι

## Nautilia News

*Συνάντηση Κουρουμπλή με εκπροσώπους της ΠΕΣΠΕΝ*

ζητήματα που απασχολούν τον κλάδο:

_κατάργηση της ΚΥΑ 476-28/2/2012
__δικαίωμα να ναυτολογούνται οι συνταξιούχοι Πλοίαρχοι χωρίς διακοπή των συντάξεών τους_ - αν δεν προσφέρονται εν ενεργεία συνάδελφοί τους 
*δικαίωμα να εργάζονται ως ωρομίσθιοι καθηγητές στις Δημόσιες Σχολές Εμπορικού Ναυτικού*, επίσης χωρίς διακοπή των συντάξεών τους


Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/synanti...pli-me-pespen/ .

----------

